# Clothing on a recumbent



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Apr 2015)

OK - daft question I know, but I can't see my padded lycra being of much use to me anymore. In fact, I can see the padding getting in the way to be perfectly honest, which is a shame because I had just replaced my Assos 3/4 length bottoms with brand new ones ... 

I am currently wearing cotton/poly mix tracksuit bottoms with the bottoms tucked into my socks. But it is starting to get too warm really for those, and they are wearing out fast.  I had to stitch a hole in them this morning and I am not covering where , mind you they weren't covering either ...

So what do you wear?

unpadded lycra & underwear
tracksuit bottoms
other skin tight bottoms
shorts
?


----------



## cyberknight (21 Apr 2015)

what about running tights?
I use them when its cold on a "standard" frame bike, i do suffer a bit from chilly back but on a bent you would not be ass up nose down .


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Apr 2015)

I was considering those as an option, but I need something easy to get on because I am still finding it difficult to dress myself. I have a thingy to put my socks on, but underwear and trousers are usually done by my OH in the morning before he goes to work . I am hoping I will get better and be able to do this myself, so have 2 needs really. 1 for the immediate now and something I can sit in all day and 2, something for the future when hopefully I will be able to dress myself again!


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I was considering those as an option, but I need something easy to get on because I am still finding it difficult to dress myself. I have a thingy to put my socks on, but underwear and trousers are usually done by my OH in the morning before he goes to work . I am hoping I will get better and be able to do this myself, so have 2 needs really. 1 for the immediate now and something I can sit in all day and 2, something for the future when hopefully I will be able to dress myself again!


The Ronhill Tracksters would probably be ideal.


----------



## ufkacbln (21 Apr 2015)

POCKETS... Pockets and Pockets

The point with recumbents is that pockets spill things so you need zipped pockets

The most resilient, adaptable and value (TK Maxx ans sales outlets) for recumbents has been the Craghoppers Kiwi Stretch Pro 3/4 length

Superb stretch material, zip pockets and durability


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Apr 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> The Ronhill Tracksters would probably be ideal.


these? http://www.wiggle.co.uk/ronhill-womens-classic-tracksters-1/


----------



## Sara_H (21 Apr 2015)

For none recumbent riding I mostly wear ordinary leggings (sometimes 2 pairs if it's nippy!) and tunic style tops - comfy for riding and acceptable in supermarket/pub/cafes etc.
In the summer I often wear cropped leggings or stretch Capri trousers.


----------



## voyager (21 Apr 2015)

I have been using ASDA jeggings for the past few months as they are comfortable , relatively tight and look acceptable when off the trike .
regards emma


----------



## Scoosh (21 Apr 2015)

Last year I purchased one of these - basically a very light-weight all-mesh nylon gilet with pockets - and it's great for carrying things like phone, camera, wallet/credit cards, tissues, lipsalve etc , without the risk of them falling out of trouser pockets. It also has enough pockets to carry a cap, buff, gloves, mitts etc for changing temperatures.

The only issue with it was that, having measured the size I wanted, they sent me one 2 sizes larger; upon questioning, they said:
"*Seller's message:*
'Thanks for your message and for your information, we two size up to match it to western size and you can check it at description. 2XL size is only for Asian people. Hope you understand this situation. Thanks'"  

What's the point of having a Tag Size chart at the bottom, then ???  Sadly, I really needed it right away, so have an XXL, instead of an L.


----------



## machew (21 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> OK - daft question I know, but I can't see my padded lycra being of much use to me anymore. In fact, I can see the padding getting in the way to be perfectly honest, which is a shame because I had just replaced my Assos 3/4 length bottoms with brand new ones ...
> 
> I am currently wearing cotton/poly mix tracksuit bottoms with the bottoms tucked into my socks. But it is starting to get too warm really for those, and they are wearing out fast.  I had to stitch a hole in them this morning and I am not covering where , mind you they weren't covering either ...
> 
> ...


Option E None.


However I and my partner tend to wear regular cycling lycra, she will wear a sports bra and I tend to go commando


----------



## CopperBrompton (22 Apr 2015)

Normal clothes for shorter rides and winter, ordinary (non-cycling) shorts for summer. As Cunobelin says, you either want zipped pockets or to put your things in a bag. Double-check you didn't habitually put your wallet in your non-zipped trouser pocket ... DAMHIKIJKOK?


----------



## stuee147 (22 Apr 2015)

i tend to wear zip off walking trousers they have lots of pockets some velcro and some ziped and are light weight dry quick and in the hot just unzip and you have shorts and when it gets colder in the evening just zip them back on and they are so light weight i normaly just roll the legs up and pop them in the leg pocket. as for top its just a quick dry sports top. 

infact thats what i wear most days wether im cycling or not lol


----------



## byegad (22 Apr 2015)

Running gear is the answer. I use Ronhill Longs and several different running tops. Chose the ones with zipped side pockets as some have rear pockets these days.


----------



## cyberknight (22 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> these? http://www.wiggle.co.uk/ronhill-womens-classic-tracksters-1/


there good, i have the mans version for winter riding.


----------



## Rural Spaceman (17 Jun 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> OK - daft question I know, but I can't see my padded lycra being of much use to me anymore. In fact, I can see the padding getting in the way to be perfectly honest, which is a shame because I had just replaced my Assos 3/4 length bottoms with brand new ones ...
> 
> I am currently wearing cotton/poly mix tracksuit bottoms with the bottoms tucked into my socks. But it is starting to get too warm really for those, and they are wearing out fast.  I had to stitch a hole in them this morning and I am not covering where , mind you they weren't covering either ...
> 
> ...


My street machine owners manual suggests "tucking your pants into your sockets" (?!)


----------



## starhawk (17 Jun 2015)

I use the first option! my long lycra pants was bought before the diaper fashion came on but when I was about to buy the shorter version called Bibs all had diapers but I finally sourced a pair from a recumbent club, they of course had no diaper, I also have a pair of shorts from my DF days they had false chamois which I cut out, stich by stich, a hefty job. All the companys which sell recumbent clothes seem to have bad pants, but their other clothes are good


----------



## Falco Frank (17 Jun 2015)

Ive started struggling with this issue too now on warmer days. Aldi came to the lower body rescue as their MTB cycling shorts wtih removeable padding were just right, with the padding removed.

Sweaty back syndrome is becoming a problem, so Ive started wearing a thin base layer with a great pearl Izumi wind proof I bought AGES ago that has a wonderful total mesh back. Works well but I cant find a replacement


----------



## DaddyPaddey (10 Jul 2015)

If you are thinking of shorts make certain they are not to loose at the leg. On a recent trip across the Pennines, on the Grasshopper, any downhill turned them into airbrakes!


----------



## Falco Frank (11 Jul 2015)

Perhaps some shorts with a drawstring in each leg might be an idea?

Having said that, I tried using some ordinary 'liner' swimming type shorts on the bike and instantly found some uncomfortable seams that I didnt even realise were there until riding.


----------

